# 2015 Foto Fest Mk. II



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2015)

New month, new thread. No theme this month, just some random stuff.







Cheers,

Jeff


Duxford Departure Countdown: 200 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks fellas for the nice comments. Here is today's pic.






Appropriate registration C-FNOR

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice - like the Norwegian colours on the rudder.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 3, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2015)

Good one - I forgot Canada had Hawks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2015)

Good one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 4, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh... my favourite jet fighter.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2015)

Check out that exhaust staining all you modellers!

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2015)

Both excellent shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 6, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2015)

Damn, there good shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2015)

Glad that all of you are enjoying them. Posting them helps get me through this winter without end!







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 9, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2015)

Great stuff. Unusual, these days, to see a P-51 in _real_ bare metal, as opposed to a metallic paint finish. But judging by the tonal reproduction, I'm guessing the pic is an older, film, original perhaps ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 9, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff. Unusual, these days, to see a P-51 in _real_ bare metal, as opposed to a metallic paint finish. But judging by the tonal reproduction, I'm guessing the pic is an older, film, original perhaps ?



No sir, she is digital. This is Stephen Grey's Twilight Tear before she was redone. The picture was taken at Gathering of Mustangs in 2007. I liked her because she wasn't all shiny and looking like a trophy. Bare naked natural as the day she was born metal.





Yours truly with this magnificent beast.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2015)

Damn good!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2015)

I want one !


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2015)

Get in line!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 11, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2015)

Don't want one of those though, even though it's a nice pic. 
Anything which has wings going faster than the fuselage, and held in place by just one nut at that, just can't be right !!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice jeff, where does the line for the Me262 start?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 12, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice jeff, where does the line for the Me262 start?



Lets start it with the oldest guy here.......I'm not about to nominate anyone though.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)

Them Yellow birds again..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Them Yellow birds again..



Every once in awhile I suffer a relapse and I have to bump up my meds......


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Every once in awhile I suffer a relapse and I have to bump up my meds......



I hear ya man...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2015)

Great suff. Is that the ex-Cole Palen Nieuport ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice little bird that one...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 16, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2015)

Mmm....that's real nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2015)

Harrison Ford is back - get off the golf course, quick !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2015)

Hang on that's blue...where's the yellow stuff.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2015)

Cheers.

Jeff

PS. Wayne...better get to the doctor, you are showing early sign of being infected with yellow fever!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff. And Wayne - the yellow stuff is on the tips of the prop blades ............


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2015)

AH....i'm all better now...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2015)

Cheers,

jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 23, 2015)

Great stuff here Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks fellas.

Today's pic is not a warbird but she is so pretty and of the right family lineage I hope you do not mind me posting her. She starts a run of Douglas twin engined beauties that will grace the page for the next few days.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2015)

sweet...bring 'em on Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2015)

Beauty! I just love the old 'Dak' ..... many happy memories of my youth !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2015)

nice....again!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2015)

This aircraft is now owned by the Canadian Warplane Heritage and I am anxiously awaiting it being rolled out in new c/s.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2015)

Great shot - I can almost hear the engines.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2015)

Great shots jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Great shots jeff!




Thank you my good man!

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll be looking for tips from you at Dux Jeff. Great pics.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> I'll be looking for tips from you at Dux Jeff. Great pics.



I will be more than happy to impart any tips or assistance. Key is getting in early (or staying late if possible)and watching where the sun is.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice! Wish I had the means to own and run one !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2015)

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2015)

Now where have I seen that one before ............


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice one - the weathered paint work makes it look very authentic.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2015)

Yep..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2015)

Heck, it's been wheel-clamped, and got a parking ticket too probably !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2015)

This will conclude the short run of Douglas twins, This aircraft is registered to the FAA or it was at the time the photo was taken.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2015)

Lets try this in the proper thread shall we.......









Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2015)

Heck, there's two of them !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2015)

Boeing EKC-135

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2015)

Got a serious boil on its back. Nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2015)

COOL!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2015)

Schnozel Durante with wings - another good one Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Apr 6, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 7, 2015)

Today's Picture shows a Spitfire flying in VERY CLOSE formation with a Gulfstream somethingorother.

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow didn't know gulf streams were so big !


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2015)

It's not a Gulfstream, it's a Bombardier Global Express, bro, and yep, they are big enough to flatten a Spit if it sat on it! Nice pic, man.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2015)

I like that !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 7, 2015)

nuuumannn said:


> It's not a Gulfstream, it's a Bombardier Global Express, bro, and yep, they are big enough to flatten a Spit if it sat on it! Nice pic, man.



Thanks for that info. Gulfstreams and Global Expresses are two peas in a pod. I know the hardcore busjet guys will have a melt down when I say that. Anyhow, the reg on this plane has now been assigned to a Cessna 560 and I cannot for the life of me remember which big warbird guy used to buzz around in this. This pic was from Gathering of Mustangs in 2007 and the reg was transferred to the Cessna in Dec. 2013.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2015)

> Gulfstreams and Global Expresses are two peas in a pod. I know the hardcore busjet guys will have a melt down when I say that.



Hell yeah, totally different! But I know what you're saying. Best way to tell the difference is that Globals have a kinked trailing edge and Gulfstreams a straight trailing edge. The Gulfstream also has bigger windows and less of them - simple, really


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2015)

Wurger said:


>



Thank you sir.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots Jeff!



and a big thanks to you as well. Glad you are enjoying these and I appreciate the time you take to look and comment.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2015)

Not the greatest picture ever but a fairly rare appearance in Canadian skies.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2015)

Great pics Jeff. I've always liked the F-5, and used to like seeing the USAF 'Aggressor' versions, and the Norwegian examples at air shows.
I've noticed that certain colour schemes make the P-51D look even longer and slimmer too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2015)

Keep 'em coming jeff, great stuff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is an old Canadian CF-5 (CF-116)in the light blue camo scheme. 116757

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2015)

A nice shot!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2015)

Love it !


----------



## rochie (Apr 11, 2015)

As do I, would love to see a Phantom flying again !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2015)

Me too, with Speys or J-79s, any would do !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2015)

That is a lot of grey paint. I loved the old blue and white paint these birds used to carry.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2015)

great pics jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2015)

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2015)

Terry....you gotta see this!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Terry....you gotta see this!



I am going to be a bit of an a#$^le and post wildcats for the next couple of days as well.

hehehehehehehe

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2015)

Aaarrrghh! My eyes, my eyes - they're melting !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2015)

But a nice pic, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice Jeff !

Terry, just keep saying it's really a spitfire it's really a spitfire it's really a spitfire !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2015)

be calm and accept it Terry...you cannot escape them....


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2015)

I took a picture of the first one with the Purolator jet in the background on the same day as Jeff. Methinks the "golfcart" landing gear Terry likes so much needed a few pumps of the jack to up the pressure on one side:


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2015)

I will not insult the beautiful Spitfire, God's own creation, by comparing it to _that_ thing !!
Ooh, I need to go and lie down, my brain hurts !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry Terry......


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)

I think Terry may spend more of time in the bed when finding the next shot of the plane.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2015)

I've got me coat, sleeping bag, and some bread and water in a sack on a pole, and I'm leaving home ...................


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)

Going to the inn ,I hope.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2015)

Had to come back home, 'cos the cable for my PC monitor isn't very long !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice I do like that colour scheme


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)

Geez, Terry may leave and never get back . Oh boy...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2015)

Nah he's ok the length of his cable stopped him....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2015)

I just received a phone call from Amnesty International and they told me that if I post a fifth in a row Wildcat they will have no choice but to take me to the International Court in The Hague re torture of a civilian. Normally I would never entertain acquiescing to a left wing group of nutters but it is the middle of April and I felt it was about time I did a good deed for the year. Therefore, I promise that tomorrow's picture will not be a Wildcat.

To Terry, I would apologize but being a man of honour and having a reputation beyond reproach to do so and have it not be sincere would be beneath me therefore I leave you to your own devices and whatever state sponsored psychiatric assistance you may be able to access.

Cheers to all,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2015)

B*gg*r, and I've just bought a really, really long extension cable for the PC ........................


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)

My friend , please don't orphan us. Stay, stay ..... I beg for a quick answer because I can't kneel too long.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2015)

OK, as you've asked so nicely, I'll stay - but it'll cost a couple of 'T Stoff' !!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you , thank you .... no problemo Pal. You have two bottles of the T-stoff guaranteed.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2015)

Post # 1500 for me here at this website so I thought ..."how about something you do not see every day" and this one came to mind.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice Jeff, a worthy post for 1500


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2015)

Beaut shot Jeff, nicely composed and captured.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2015)

Well done Jeff, done good for number 1500!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 20, 2015)

A week of Yaks and Yales, now don't ask "Y".

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!

Congrats on 1500.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2015)

Good stuff!

Terry will be disappointed though at the change...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2015)

Hmm, a bit like women - Yak, Yak, Yak ................... I've got me coat !


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

Very Nice Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice one, Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2015)

Yep, good to see the progression and variation of Harvard and Yale.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 27, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks fellas, let the good times roll.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 30, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Apr 30, 2015)

Excellent


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------

